# What are some good large diameter 3D arrows?



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mbeason said:


> I usually use my hunting setup for shooting in 3D's and was thinking about changing my setup for this year. I was wanting to try shooting a larger diameter 3D arrow like the X-cutter and was wondering what would be good for a setup like mine. The arrows are going to be 27 1/2". Any help would be great.


 Victory xringers or the xringer hv depends on your bow specs


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Xringer HV if your specs are in the limit.

Derek


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Beman 9.3 or Easton Fatboy in 400 0r 500 spine. xcutters are overspined.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

linejammers or xjammers 27


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I shoot about the same as you do, 70lbs and 29 " and I had good luck with the Silver X-Cutters with screw in points. I was finishing and arrow at 384 grains and getting about 284 fps. out of them.
They work well and if you cut some from each end when cutting to lentgh you get better strightness.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Victory*

VIctory X-RIngers are hard to beat.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*+1*

Beaman 9.3s


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have used both Fatboys and CXLss and have been very pleased with both arrows.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

X- cutters or the new Ultra 30x

They may be over spined but they shoot like darts even at...............52lbs


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

spookit said:


> linejammers or xjammers 27


Either of these or you could go with the Easton Fatboy or the CX CXLSS.

I use the Fatboy and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## mbeason (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's another question....Do the larger diameter arrows weigh about the same as a regular weight arrow? My Gold Tip XT Hunters weigh about 373 gr. setup and was wanting something that was lighter but still larger diameter.


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Depends on the arrow. For example. A 2511 is gonna be a bit lighter than a 2514. Same dia. but the wall thickness is the key.
Same with all carbon arrows. Fatboy 400's and 500's take the same points but they don't weigh the same:wink:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Victory X-Ringers!!!


----------



## 3D Fanatic (Aug 17, 2005)

X-ringers are definately at the top of the list


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

x-ringers for size
victory 22 a little smaller a lot lighter


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Go with easton fatboys......you wont regret it. :wink:


----------



## woodcat (Aug 30, 2008)

*victory x-ringer*

victory x-ringer work very well, you can keep em light and don't have to pull alot of wt. to get the speed for 3-d


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

x-cutter


----------



## mbeason (Sep 27, 2007)

On the target arrows what would the spine need to be if my XT's are 5575. Sorry for all the questions but usually use same setup for hunting and 3Ds and don't know alot about the sizing of target arrows. Do you also need to have 5-7 gr. per inch or is that what the spine of the target arrow helps in being so light?


----------



## mmcaleer (Dec 20, 2005)

What is "HV" in the Victory line?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

mmcaleer said:


> What is "HV" in the Victory line?


"High Velocity"

The HV's are made with a different type of carbon that allows a thinner wall while maintaining strength. I am using the XRinger HV 350s with a 100 grain tip and my finished arrow weight is about 302 grains. Not too bad for a fat shaft and a 100 grain tip!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kill shill said:


> beman 9.3 or easton fatboy in 400 0r 500 spine. Xcutters are overspined.


+2
:d


----------



## TROPHYCHICK (Feb 16, 2008)

*Victory*

Victory v-x 22 HV's BABY!!!!:shade:


----------

